
Ask HN: Small responsive css framework with scss/sass - tmaly
What is your current go to responsive css framework that has scss&#x2F;sass support and has a relatively small file size?
======
sapprise
You should give Baseguide a try. It has all the essential base components and
is very flexible.

[http://basegui.de](http://basegui.de)

~~~
tmaly
the grid did not display quite right on my mobile, a nexus 5

~~~
sapprise
Thank you for reporting this.

What browser are you using on your nexus 5? Feel free to open an issue on
GitHub with a detailed description and maybe a screenshot.
[https://github.com/slavanga/baseguide/issues](https://github.com/slavanga/baseguide/issues)

